# So you think you want to take Steroids?



## SD

I am positive this post has been done before but with all the new Dbol only cycle threads and various I started cycle but dont have PCT threads it is worth doing again.

So you have had a think and decided you want to do steroids? you probably fall into one of two categories, you are A: Someone that has trained hard for years and reached a natural peak of your development (unlikely) or B: You are looking for a quick fix? (be honest!).

No problem we know that most of you will be B, in truth, I was B five years ago. Now we need to ask a few more questions of ourselves and do some reading, in fact lots of reading, please dont move to the end, have patience, its worth it, go through the questions in order.

Q: *Have you researched mass gaining diet?*, put it into practise and followed it religously until it is second nature for you to prepare and eat around your activites of daily living/working? If so go to next question, if not you MUST get this right first, as no steroid will compensate for a bad diet in any permanent way. Please go here for a good diet example and then go here for a step by step procedure to formulating your own mass gaining diet, follow it until it is second nature and see if perhaps you couldn't grow naturally instead.

Q: *Have you researched a good training programme*? If you arent training effectively, or if you are overtraining, this could be why you arent getting enough natural progress. If you are happy with your programme and have got it well practised, good form and technique, then move on to the next question, other wise please study this thread and follow its programme religously until the exercises are second nature. You may just find you put on a growth spurt in response to the new stimulus and because you arent overtraining.

Q: *Do you get enough Sleep?* You grow and repair while you sleep, simple really, but do you sleep enough to grow? and its about quality not quantity, read about it here. If you arent sleeping well, your results will suffer and eventually you will overtrain, steroids or not! Then your progress will stall and may go in reverse. Address this before moving on.

Q: *Have you tried the over the counter mass building supplements first*? These work well for most as part of the four big builders, in order: Food, training, rest, supplements. For info on supplements that wont waste your money go here, most other supplements are a rip off but you do need a realistic quantity of vitamins and minerals for advice on that go here

Q: Ok so you have a good mass gaining diet, you have a well rehe****d programme of solid compound exercises, you rest enough and take the right supplements and growing or not still want to go ahead with steroids? Yes go to next question, No follow the advice above.

Q: *Have you researched the side effects of Steroids*? You really should go into this with your eyes wide open, most side effects are not severe, most can be easily reversed, but almost all can be prevented or at least prepared for if you are forewarned and forearmed. I did an extensive thread on this here. Its mentioned in the article but age is a factor, testosterone will encourage a premature growth spurt/puberty, and if estrogen builds up during or post cycle, it can fuse your bones, prematurely and permanently. It just isn't worth the risk, wait till you have finished growing at least if you can, if not then follow the advice in the linked thread about AI use.

Q: *Have you researched the steroid you want to use and how to use it?* You MUST do this, don't take someone down the gyms word for it, read, read and then read some more! Pscarb posted some basic starter info here. Look at this thread here and Google search steroid profiles, you will come up with loads of sites offering info, google steroid cycles and you will get the same or do a search here then post your proposed cycle up along with, Diet, training routine/history, basic stats (height,weight,age).

Q:*Have you researched and formulated a good PCT appropriate for the compounds you intend to use? *Hackski wrote a great PCT article on this here but do your research, look up the compounds in wikipedia and understand why they are used. For example, the compounds used here are Aromatise Inhibitors (AI's) which prevent testosterone being converted to estrogen and Selective Estrogen Receptor Modulators (SERMS) which blocks estrogen that has converted from testosterone (aromatised) from binding to its receptor, such as is found in the nipples (hence Gyno) and finally Human Chorionic Gonadtrophin (HCG) which converts to Lutenising Hormone and tells the testes to get back to work in cases of severe shutdown. Formulate your PCT and post it up with your Cycle.

Q: *Have you had some pre-cycle bloodwork done?*

At the very least you need a full hormonal profile done, preferably with liver and thyroid function tests plus a full blood count and Urea and Electrolytes as a minimum. This will provide a baseline for which you will strive to get back to once you complete your PCT.

Q: Ok so good to go? heres a check list:


I have a good mass building diet that I have rehe****d and can stick to religously for the duration of the cycle and beyond (6-16weeks)

I have a good mass building programme, based around compound exercises that I have rehe****d and can perform with strict form and safely.

I get enough sleep, quality and quantity to facilitate growth.

I take only the required supplements to support the extra growth and protect my body from damaging side effects.

I have researched my intended steroids and have put together a cycle which was scrutinised by other members and deemed 'safe'.

I have researched PCT and the compounds I will need to use with my cycle, I have posted these up for scrutiny alongside my cycle and they have been deemed 'adequate' for reversing negative feedback from cycle.

I have had pre-cycle bloodwork done, preferably by my GP or Endocrinologist.

If you can answer yes to every one of the six step check list, then you are good to go. Now you need to buy or obtain your needles, syringes and source your compounds for which my friends you are on your own but TinyTom has written some advice on this here too, and remember, no source requests on the board folks.

Lastly, in addition to the above, it would be very useful for future referance if you keep an accurate cycle log detailing all compounds used, when and for how long, including PCT meds and ancilliaries. This info will be useful to plan future cycles and if the worst happens, will be useful to your Endochronologist.

If you liked this post rep me! It took a good few hours and has potentially saved you a LOT of searching around the site, also rep my credited contributers below:

Geo for example diet

Jimmy for diet formulation article

Big for training article 'How To Grow'

Ollie B for supplements article

Me for Vitamins and Steroid Side effects articles

Pscarb for steroid article

Hackski for PCT article

TinyTom for buying steriods online article

Thanks guys, hope this thread helps someone, if it does show me some love by using my MP code MP2819

SD


----------



## ElfinTan

Best post I've read for ages!!!


----------



## SD

Hopefully rather than spelling it all out over and over we can just link them to it lol 

Glad you like it guys, been meaning to do it for ages.

SD


----------



## MissBC

a few hours...........to write that....................... you mugging me off!!

hahahahahahahahaha

na good post babes


----------



## GHS

Great post mate, It will be very helpfull for all people wanting to start.

Any questions from newbs regarding steroids should be reffered to this thread, because i think it answers most of the common questions we have to keep repeating on this forum.

Well done for the effort, I can't rep you again yet though lol

GHS


----------



## Nytol

Good stuff mate, I've made it a sticky so it gets the attention it deserves.


----------



## Geo

Great Post mate. Its amazing how many people just jump on the band wagon thinking that using Steriods will make them the next Arnie.

All of the Above is so true, i bet if you asked say 100 people the questions above 99 out of 100 if answered truthfully would say they didnt research before using, didnt get there diet in check. Didnt have a proper Training program in order, for maximum Growth.

I mean it took me ages reading up on stuff, sorting my diet, seeing what training worked for me. It took me 10 years to decide to start using gear. Before that i built my base, which has helped me in so many ways, to where i am now.

I competed natty Last May 07, then i decided i wanted to take a step further.

Geo


----------



## GHS

chilisi said:


> it must be like ground hog day sometimes on here..with the same questions and advice needed to be given.


Tell me about it mate. I'm no expert but I don't mind sharing the little knowlege I have.

This will come in very handy though.

GHS


----------



## Guest

Great post as are all your posts that i have read.

Probably will make no difference to the number of stupid threads because every thinks their situation is "unique" and deserves a thread all to their own.


----------



## Big Scouse

Great post mate!


----------



## SD

Con said:


> Great post as are all your posts that i have read.
> 
> Probably will make no difference to the number of stupid threads because every thinks their situation is "unique" and deserves a thread all to their own.


Lol mate, your 'tell it like it is humour' just cracks me up, would rep you again for making my sides hurt but I cant rep anymore today!!

Thanks everyone for your kind comments, link your noobs here :laugh:

SD


----------



## SD

chilisi said:


> i STILL need some advice though SD..its my first Dbol cycle and im worried about getting bitch tits and acne..im taking 100mg every 4 hrs..
> 
> is this enough to get ripped and massive..
> 
> breakfast-mcdonolds egg mcmuffin
> 
> lunch-egg banjo
> 
> dinner- sausage and mash
> 
> ive gained 4 stone aldready..just want to get bigger...  :thumb:


Ha ha :laugh: tragically not far from some of the real posts we get bless em, all credit to them for asking though at least.

SD


----------



## fozyspilgrims

Good post as usual, reps.


----------



## GHS

chilisi said:


> i STILL need some advice though SD..its my first Dbol cycle and im worried about getting bitch tits and acne..im taking 100mg every 4 hrs..
> 
> is this enough to get ripped and massive..
> 
> breakfast-mcdonolds egg mcmuffin
> 
> lunch-egg banjo
> 
> dinner- sausage and mash
> 
> ive gained 4 stone aldready..just want to get bigger...  :thumb:


PSML :beer:


----------



## crazypaver1

Nice sticky


----------



## Ollie B

nice 1 sportdr. Great read


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Great thread/post as always slag


----------



## ba baracuss

Nice thread, and fair play to your effort, however I fear most people who want to 'get ripped up quick on dbalz innit' won't have the patience to read it.

Will be a useful thing to link to though instead of trotting out the same stuff.


----------



## robc

very good thread.

I'm considering the use of steroids somewhere down the line, but im talking years. I haven't been training for long enough in my opinion, nearly a year.

Before I truly consider steroids, I would like to build a good base to further build upon.

I would never go in to something like this without fully researching it and making sure I have a good plan and that I stick to it.

Threads like this make the researching a lot easier, so, thanks SD!


----------



## SD

robc said:


> very good thread.
> 
> I'm considering the use of steroids somewhere down the line, but im talking years. I haven't been training for long enough in my opinion, nearly a year.
> 
> Before I truly consider steroids, I would like to build a good base to further build upon.
> 
> I would never go in to something like this without fully researching it and making sure I have a good plan and that I stick to it.
> 
> Threads like this make the researching a lot easier, so, thanks SD!





chilisi said:


> its good to see that some new guys to steroids are having this approach..
> 
> good effort mate.. :thumb:


Agreed mate, one post like that makes writing the whole thing worthwhile! :beer:

SD


----------



## SD

chilisi said:


> did it bring a tear to you eye..? :tongue:


Lol, must be the combo of hangover and the fact I just woke up but it made me feel emotional man :crying: :crying:

Ha ha :laugh:

SD


----------



## SD

chilisi said:


> a proud author..!
> 
> would you consider composing a steroid profile sticky so new users could research the compounds safely on uk-muscle..?


Its easier to link them to mesomorph watsit but could do some severe cut and pasting, hmmm

SD


----------



## robc

chilisi said:


> its good to see that some new guys to steroids are having this approach..
> 
> good effort mate..


Thanks mate 



SportDr said:


> Agreed mate, one post like that makes writing the whole thing worthwhile!


It might sound a little cheesy but, more people than anyone will truly know, do a lot of their research by googling and searching forums for this kind of information.

So in effect you are helping so many more people than you will ever know, your efforts are going a long way. That also goes for the other guys/girls who post articles on here and those who post reply's with useful information.

This is why I chose to be active here, the majority of guys/girls on this forum are so ready and willing to help others, but in a style unlike to other forums


----------



## Macca 1976

It just shows there is so much more to taking steroids then putting a pill in your mouth likes some pricks do, you have to be totally dedicated.

Thats why I will never risk taking them as I donot have the knowledge too.

Great post!!!


----------



## phosphor

Cool thread, I have been researching over a year, and still feel fairly new to it all. I would never inject as I have a fear of needles, but am just getting research together before getting some tbol or dbol. I feel I have learnt so much more from this site and will post my cycle soon to get feedback before I start. I feel the support is already there, and do not feel as alone about it now as I did when I started researching 18 months ago.

Thanks alot guys, I look forward to chatting more and keeping you updated on my progress.


----------



## colt24

Very good mate, Just the sort of info i'm looking for,, Starting my first cycle in about 8 months  gotta hit 13 stone first 

reps


----------



## Big_Nik

i am just starting off been training for the last 3 months full on but have just came out of the army after 4 years so i am ripped all ready just looking for size now and i am looking to start a stack about july time this post has just helped me to get everything straight in my head with everything i need to look in to and all the things i need to get thanks very much another thing i would say is i was reading a thread about someone who got an absess threw injecting was just wondering how common these type of injurys are and everything we can do to prevent against this any suggestions with a stack would also be apprechiated thanks again


----------



## steven01uk

i'm starting out soon and that has helped me alot thanks mate.


----------



## GymRat89

I've been training over 4 years, so i go in category A mate lol


----------



## cecil_sensation

gr8 post mate, iv been researching roi*ds 4 ages, this was some reli good info on what i reli need to b looking 4, hope others will read it so they soke it the info they need


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

its good to recap on this as i have read it before but means as though i have got some spare time on my hands i am having a quick recap and even though i have read it before and already know this i cant bare enough stress on how good it is to keep yourself fresh on this stuff so guys i would say if you already know it just recap and new guys if you havent read it then read and learn something!!!!


----------



## fastchef

hello all, not sure if im poating in right place...

the names fastchef new to the board thought id intodruce myself

excellent site looking forward to reading and learning

cheers


----------



## jabba

where can i get some good tablet form steroids please an anyone help me


----------



## Krashslaughta

Fantastic thread. Has silenced all the doubts in my head and has made me realise again that I am so far away from where I need to be re: diet and lifting plans. Reps!!!!!


----------



## Dipster

Excellent well written post


----------



## jimbojames

hi there what a great site thanks iam in that catt b spent so long slogging away in the gym i eat a good diet, sleep well BUT what do i start with

sorry dont do needles thanks so much jimbo


----------



## wes

Bump for later.


----------



## SK-XO

Tbh this needs to be promoted and posted in every gym. Sick of the idiots who go, can you get me roids am no bothered what ones just w.e. ones make me big.


----------



## Graham Mc

SK-XO said:


> Tbh this needs to be promoted and posted in every gym. Sick of the idiots who go, can you get me roids am no bothered what ones just w.e. ones make me big.


' ones that make me big '

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lawrencium

Awesome post. Has definately made me think about certain aspects of my lifestyle.


----------



## KristofDiNacci

Just joined UK-muscle.

Gonna start a wee cycle, ticked all the boxes i was lookin for.

Very helpful.

Even copied & pasted it with the links to my inbox for future reference, lol.

Happy day's!


----------



## bigandproud

hello there, just after some reasurance really, ive recently started a oxy cycle for the first time, my diet is top notch and im just wondering what gains i can expect, any comments will be apreciated?


----------



## andyg1436114686

probably the most helpful post i've read on any site. Thanks


----------



## andyg1436114686

big and proud, you'll be better off starting a new thread mate as no one will see your post so you won't get any feedback.


----------



## Jonnyboi

Great post mate i just showed it to a mate of mine who hasnt a clue about steroids this is what he said (i thought they just made you muscles blow up kinda like a balloon) so thats him put off them cause he dosent have the commitment so your post is in full swing cheers.


----------



## Dezw

Great post, if only people would actually follow the advice, most are just too lazy.

What ends up happening is they just buy the gear, wonder why the gains aren't as good as expected, claim the gear is fake/under-dosed, then use more gear, then eventually lose any gains when they come off as the diet is not good enough to support the new muscle gained, and they can't be ****d with PCT.


----------



## Rooster69

Dezw said:


> Great post, if only people would actually follow the advice, most are just too lazy.
> 
> What ends up happening is they just buy the gear, wonder why the gains aren't as good as expected, claim the gear is fake/under-dosed, then use more gear, then eventually lose any gains when they come off as the diet is not good enough to support the new muscle gained, and they can't be ****d with PCT.


Hi guys. In need of some assistance. I am plannin on my 1st course of dbol tablets an i am in need of some advice for pct and in cycle treatment. I am 95kgs, 6'3".

Any advice is greatly appreciated guys.


----------



## Jimmy1

bigandproud said:


> hello there, just after some reasurance really, ive recently started a oxy cycle for the first time, my diet is top notch and im just wondering what gains i can expect, any comments will be apreciated?


start a diet thread

start a training thread

start a gear thread

put them all in the correct sub forums

gains are variable so just try it and see


----------



## Jimmy1

Rooster69 said:


> Hi guys. In need of some assistance. I am plannin on my 1st course of dbol tablets an i am in need of some advice for pct and in cycle treatment. I am 95kgs, 6'3".
> 
> Any advice is greatly appreciated guys.


again, post your own thread in the correct secton for a better reply


----------



## adren

Jimmy said:


> again, post your own thread in the correct secton for a better reply


lol... it kills me when people ask a question on a totally unrelated thread.


----------



## Lois_Lane

adren said:


> lol... it kills me when people ask a question on a totally unrelated thread.


Nearly as bad as people bumping threads over 2 weeks old


----------



## jay19881436114701

could any one give me advise on using hgh 4 bulking an cutting,only heard bout it at gym,as one of lads as great body,private mail me if can help,ps only jus joined site so not very good at usin it at mo,any ad wud be great


----------



## Ser

NO -ONE can pm you as you are still a new member..you need to be at least bronze level for that! (10 posts and 30 days)

Read around the site a little, do a search or two...then ask specific questions, in the right section and they will be answered...

My advice would be to research on your own about products you are considering using...YOU should know what you are putting into your body and the risks that you are taking, sides to expect etc.


----------



## Ser

oh aye...and you need to go into detail a bit more than '4 bulking and cutting' What is your diet/training like? What is your body type? What are your goals? etc


----------



## SD

Thankyou for all your messgaes of appreciation it makes putting a post such as this together all the more worthwhile! :thumb:

Glad its helped some people, even one person would have been enough but it appears it has helped many make an informed choice.

Happy Training :thumbup1:

SD


----------



## SD

Just added bloodwork to the pre-requisites.

SD


----------



## nick01

taking oxybol50 but results are not there anything i can stack with that for best results cheers


----------



## nick01

any idea what i can stack with oxybol50 for best results as on own getting nothing cheers


----------



## MXD

Have you tried food?


----------



## nick01

any advice on what i can stack with oxybol50 as on own no results cheers


----------



## Gluteus_maximus

Anyone considering incorporating McDonalds food into a daily diet regime should watch Super Size Me, a film about a man who ate only McDonalds for one month and* was monitored by doctors throughout. The results are shocking. Your body does not know what to do with the cheap crap they put in their products.

Eat Natural Natural Natural. Learn to Cook from Scratch. Eat Wholegrains, Complex Carbs & Green Veg & Fruit. Minimise Animal Fat - eat animal protein, not their fat except for that of fish (M&S do a 90% meat sausage if you must eat a sausage, otherwise Lean Meat (sirloin / fillet of beef or chicken etc), Fish (Sardines pack enormous amounts of protein for their size, a small tin gives about 25g), great eaten with BROWN WHOLEMEAL BREAD like irish brown soda avail from the supermarkets.

Dump the butter if you use it in the mash and swap it for Olive Oil. You won't notice any difference in taste and its way healthier. Animal fats which are solid at room temperature will clog your arteries and might give you cancer.

ps. whats an egg banjo? did you mean *****?


----------



## hardgainr

nice one thats a good read mate, old post i know but its realy relevant to what going through my head so thanks for the guidance. looks like ive got alot of changing to do lifestyle wise.


----------



## ASH1989

hi im 21 years old ive been training for 3 years im 6,2 and 12stone i can not gain weight ive got a good diet and a good training plan but i still cant gain any mass,so its time for me to try it,i need some help on what would be best to take first and what sort of cycle an ho etc,any advice would be very much appreicated,thanks ash


----------



## musclehead1990

yup


----------



## SD

Glad you like it guys :thumb:

Can people wanting help planning a cycle start their own thread in the relevant forum please? :thumbup1:

SD


----------



## Syed

Fantastic post....couldn't get better


----------



## SD

Syed said:


> Fantastic post....couldn't get better


Thankyou Syed :thumbup1:


----------



## fuzz43

great post great advice thanks dude !


----------



## sundaysport18

A mate of mine has started using steroids.

It's called Testoviron Enanthate USP, it's German but comes via Dubia i believe.

I chickened out, didn't want to do it. He is doing it and he is acting weird, but then that could be years of taking one too many ecstasy pills, hard to tell.

has anybody heard of it?


----------



## 3752

sundaysport18 said:


> A mate of mine has started using steroids.
> 
> It's called Testoviron Enanthate USP, it's German but comes via Dubia i believe.
> 
> I chickened out, didn't want to do it. He is doing it and he is acting weird, but then that could be years of taking one too many ecstasy pills, hard to tell.
> 
> has anybody heard of it?


Can you explain "weird" what he doing?

With test e he really won't feel anything until 2-3 weeks into the cycle....


----------



## sundaysport18

Pscarb said:


> Can you explain "weird" what he doing?
> 
> With test e he really won't feel anything until 2-3 weeks into the cycle....


he isn't moody or aggressive, nothing like that.

If we're training together, im doing my bench press or whatever then suddenly i'll realise he has gone from my line of vision. Id finish up then see him dancing around the gym, about 20ft away from where i am. No joke mate. He'll pull stunts like that and also pull stupid faces when you're chatting to him like that tw&t Jim Carrey

He never used to do any of that. It's like he is high.

I used to laugh but now it just gets on my tits. And it's coincided with his taking of the steroids. he doesn't need them either, the fella is big.

And he sweats a lot now as well. The bench when he is done looks like a small lake. You need a dam just to get rid of the sweat.


----------



## BlitzAcez

sundaysport18 said:


> he isn't moody or aggressive, nothing like that.
> 
> If we're training together, im doing my bench press or whatever then suddenly i'll realise he has gone from my line of vision. Id finish up then see him dancing around the gym, about 20ft away from where i am. No joke mate. He'll pull stunts like that and also pull stupid faces when you're chatting to him like that tw&t Jim Carrey
> 
> He never used to do any of that. It's like he is high.
> 
> I used to laugh but now it just gets on my tits. And it's coincided with his taking of the steroids. he doesn't need them either, the fella is big.
> 
> And he sweats a lot now as well. The bench when he is done looks like a small lake. You need a dam just to get rid of the sweat.


Sounds like he's just happy to be there :bounce: The real question is does he lift heavier on his bench press now? :thumb:


----------



## sundaysport18

BlitzAcez said:


> Sounds like he's just happy to be there :bounce: The real question is does he lift heavier on his bench press now? :thumb:


Nah, he doesn't lift heavier weights.

he upped the weights just through pushing himself pretty hard.


----------



## Mars

sounds like the steroids have given him the confidence to not give a sh1t what others think, he was probably always like that deep down but just didn't have the confidence to express his silly ways.


----------



## SD

Concur with Mars, testosterone won't make anyone act weird as say Ecstasy would but it would give an increase in confidence, which unfortunately in your friends case is leading him to act like a tool and not care :thumbup1:


----------



## crf121359

thumbs up for the nice post....


----------



## jonnybradford

great article just started thinking about taking growth kigtropin but need to make sure am on right diet first


----------



## Shaunus1988

Wow really nice post dude. Wish I had this accessible to me before I started cycling, the amount of information I had to collect from various sites, but everything you need to know is in this thread! Awesome post


----------



## savman

im a noob with all this ive just started taking dianabol, 3 days into cycle and ive been crapping my self about all the things i read about liver problems ect so ive started diffrent anti-oxident's to try and help my self in the long run

maybe i should have been alot more knowledgable before i started to take the steroids but now ive started id like to finnish the cycle to see what improvments i get!

im taking 45mg a day ( as recommended bye a friend of mine) ...

is 45mg to much or will i be ok and as for the side affects how long do they take to start showing if im going to get any

thanks for your time


----------



## bigandtall

Really well written.


----------



## ABEE89

Great post. Great Advice. Im going to look into that mass gaining diet. I was looking for some help, I have been thinking off taking steroids to get bigger, faster and I feel like ive hit a brick wall in the gym. I go average 4 - 5 times a week. My training programme is starting from Monday - Shoulders and traps. Tue - Chest. Wed - Triceps. Fri Biceps. Sat - back. Ive been going too the gym from around april - may this year. I have got bigger and stronger but hit a wall it feels. Ive changed my program a few times too. I hover around 11st 4., 6 - 8& body fat. Ive always been naturally lean and eat like and absolute beast lol. I have tried a few suppliments gainarator, mutant mass, and now im drinkin usn anabolic muscle fuel which looks good on paper. I want something to improve my strengh and size. Not bothered if its caps or injections. Only really scared about the rumours of genitals not working and shrinking, moodswings, high bloodpressure etc is that all true ? Thanks alot too anyone that gets back too me ! I would upload photos but duno how.


----------



## jim2509

Mate you should start on maybe 20mg 1st week followed by 30mg for rest of cycle for no longer than 5wks especially if its your first cycle & have your ancillaries on hand incase of gyno/too much bloat such as: proviron/novedex/clomid. What are you doing for PCT? Your PCT should be looking like Clomid 100/50/50 & Novedex 20/20/20/20 for your PCT. If you have too much bloat on cycle Proviron 50mg a day should help + you should be taking 600mg Taurine for any back pumps and (Liv 52 for liver and all your omega 3 6 9's Vit C hawthorn berry for blood pressure) start taking the former () 2 weeks before you start cycle and take your D-BOL tablets with your meals for maximum stomach absorption and drink at least 4-5 pints of water a day and have your diet nailed. If you scimp on any of those you'll blow up then crash and lose alot of it and screw your hormone levels at the same time along with your blood lipids. Well thats my 10 pence worth am sure others may have other ideas & thats the beauty of this formum..good luck!


----------



## MrO2b

ABEE89, your program is appalling. where's your leg training? shoulders the day before chest? biceps the day before back? biceps and triceps with a day for themselves?

seriously. you can achieve so much more without steroids with just changing your training program. if your nutrition is of a similar standard to your training then that would explain why you're 11st 4 and 'hitting a brick wall'.

get the basics right mate, there's enough info on here for you to improve everything you're doing. ignorance is no excuse.


----------



## Baggy

thanx for the detailed info here mate, good read


----------



## SD

Jonk87 said:


> Great advice, I've read through surreptitiously as my g/f is against my venture but as you noted - others should check out your cycle before going ahead.
> 
> 101k 6ft1 been training 19 months and I'm a catagory B who has done some reading but not enough.
> 
> I've got Cidoteston and Decca and was advised to take Sustanon with Decca for two weeks of my course.
> 
> I eat well and train hard similar to the links you put forward.
> 
> I'm 23 and ready, but is my course sounding ok?


Glad you found the post useful.

Your post does not contain enough information to say whether it is an ok course or not. As a first cycle, I would suggest test only and not Deca.

Deca will give some extra gains but will make recovery a more complicated matter.

250mg-500mg of test per week, with an oral as a front load for no more than four weeks is simple, relatively low in side effects and reasonably easy to recover from assuming you have PCT sorted.

Post your cycle in the forum for a better response.

SD


----------



## john1979

very very good post mate info packed ... nice 1


----------



## slyman

hi guys

look i know this is probably going to get howls of derision but I am completely new to this

I am 13.5 stone and am actually looking to lose about a stone and get 6 pack etc.

I fully admit that i want a short cut and am wondering if a steroid like winstrol would be the answer along with gym work?

i cant seem to find advice on this and also have NO idea where to get it - im pretty nervous about onlione because they all seem to have bad reviews

Id appreciate any help - im not looking to be massive but just a good bod

Cheers!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Well you won't get source checks here, there are some websites that do it though.

And no, all steroids will do is harden up muscle you already have, it won't o anything to fat.


----------



## slyman

thanks - i think i get that but would i not burn more calories if i am lifting more which would in turn help me lose weight and get ripped?


----------



## apatofalltrades

I'm 54, what should an old guy take.I just need a jump start. Played around with D-ball back in high school??


----------



## bigmadjay

im using SD MATRIX which are 10mg per capsules n it says to tke 3 bt to tke 1 in the morning n then 1 at lunch n 1 at dinner time bt could i just tke them all at once dats wat i wnt to knw ur advice will be very helpful


----------



## bigmadjay

cn i tke all 3 SD MATRIX capsules which are 10mgs or do i just follow wat it says on the tub dat i got ur advice n help wil be highly gr8ful


----------



## Mars

bigmadjay said:


> im using SD MATRIX which are 10mg per capsules n it says to tke 3 bt to tke 1 in the morning n then 1 at lunch n 1 at dinner time bt could i just tke them all at once dats wat i wnt to knw ur advice will be very helpful





bigmadjay said:


> cn i tke all 3 SD MATRIX capsules which are 10mgs or do i just follow wat it says on the tub dat i got ur advice n help wil be highly gr8ful


Have a look in the prohormone section and if you still can't find the answers to your questions start a thread in that section, you will get far better responses there.


----------



## Kirby24build

Hey, so I really want to start taking steroids. I just don't know what to take or where to get it. Any help? I'm 19, 6' 1 and I weight 150, vie been training for like 3 years and saw results and now I'm stuck.


----------



## paul81

at 150lbs you need to get more food in you and go a bit furthur naturally.

just my 2 cents like


----------



## SD

Kirby24build said:


> Hey, so I really want to start taking steroids. I just don't know what to take or where to get it. Any help? I'm 19, 6' 1 and I weight 150, vie been training for like 3 years and saw results and now I'm stuck.


What to take? That will take a lot of personal research, read read and read some more, then post your suggestions in the steroid forum.

Where to get it? We do not divulge sources or do source checks on the forum sorry.

Your Stuck? Post your training programme and diet in the relevant sections, at your weight your solution is NOT drugs, its diet and training.

SD


----------



## Kirby24build

I know they aren't the answer but I really haven't been seeing any results. I eat 5 meals a day mainly chicken breast and white rice, every once in a while il mix it up with pasta or salmon.

Routine

Chest

Back

Legs

Shoulders and biceps

Triceps and traps

I also take my protein alot, and can't seem to go up in weight. Help?!


----------



## WJay

Very useful post. it has given me some real good food for thought


----------



## achilles88

very usefull post couple of things in here which i never knew


----------



## midlands_gymfreak

Steroids seems to be the answer every time I speak to the big guys down the gym trying to give me advice.

However I have found that through sorting my diet I was made massive gains I did not expect. As you suggest in this thread I am going to keep working my balls off and concentrate on my diet for a bit longer. I know that at some point I try steroids but I want to know I have researched them fully and done everything I can in the other areas first.

Great post.


----------



## Massive Unit

Thankyou for caring enough to post this stuff. Informative indeed!


----------



## zxcvbnm

great post, but i have been searching and searching about steroids and i just cannot find them or where to find them.


----------



## jamiemrfc

Hi i was wondering what the best oral steroid is to take and where can i get them from.as i have been scamed a few times


----------



## adii-taff

cant ask for sources on here mate. but why not try a dbol cycle or tbol, anavar..


----------



## griggs64

SD said:


> I am positive this post has been done before but with all the new Dbol only cycle threads and various I started cycle but dont have PCT threads it is worth doing again.
> 
> So you have had a think and decided you want to do steroids? you probably fall into one of two categories, you are A: Someone that has trained hard for years and reached a natural peak of your development (unlikely) or B: You are looking for a quick fix? (be honest!).
> 
> No problem we know that most of you will be B, in truth, I was B five years ago. Now we need to ask a few more questions of ourselves and do some reading, in fact lots of reading, please dont move to the end, have patience, its worth it, go through the questions in order.
> 
> Q: *Have you researched mass gaining diet?*, put it into practise and followed it religously until it is second nature for you to prepare and eat around your activites of daily living/working? If so go to next question, if not you MUST get this right first, as no steroid will compensate for a bad diet in any permanent way. Please go here for a good diet example and then go here for a step by step procedure to formulating your own mass gaining diet, follow it until it is second nature and see if perhaps you couldn't grow naturally instead.
> 
> Q: *Have you researched a good training programme*? If you arent training effectively, or if you are overtraining, this could be why you arent getting enough natural progress. If you are happy with your programme and have got it well practised, good form and technique, then move on to the next question, other wise please study this thread and follow its programme religously until the exercises are second nature. You may just find you put on a growth spurt in response to the new stimulus and because you arent overtraining.
> 
> Q: *Do you get enough Sleep?* You grow and repair while you sleep, simple really, but do you sleep enough to grow? and its about quality not quantity, read about it here. If you arent sleeping well, your results will suffer and eventually you will overtrain, steroids or not! Then your progress will stall and may go in reverse. Address this before moving on.
> 
> Q: *Have you tried the over the counter mass building supplements first*? These work well for most as part of the four big builders, in order: Food, training, rest, supplements. For info on supplements that wont waste your money go here, most other supplements are a rip off but you do need a realistic quantity of vitamins and minerals for advice on that go here
> 
> Q: Ok so you have a good mass gaining diet, you have a well rehe****d programme of solid compound exercises, you rest enough and take the right supplements and growing or not still want to go ahead with steroids? Yes go to next question, No follow the advice above.
> 
> Q: *Have you researched the side effects of Steroids*? You really should go into this with your eyes wide open, most side effects are not severe, most can be easily reversed, but almost all can be prevented or at least prepared for if you are forewarned and forearmed. I did an extensive thread on this here. Its mentioned in the article but age is a factor, testosterone will encourage a premature growth spurt/puberty, and if estrogen builds up during or post cycle, it can fuse your bones, prematurely and permanently. It just isn't worth the risk, wait till you have finished growing at least if you can, if not then follow the advice in the linked thread about AI use.
> 
> Q: *Have you researched the steroid you want to use and how to use it?* You MUST do this, don't take someone down the gyms word for it, read, read and then read some more! Pscarb posted some basic starter info here. Look at this thread here and Google search steroid profiles, you will come up with loads of sites offering info, google steroid cycles and you will get the same or do a search here then post your proposed cycle up along with, Diet, training routine/history, basic stats (height,weight,age).
> 
> Q:*Have you researched and formulated a good PCT appropriate for the compounds you intend to use? *Hackski wrote a great PCT article on this here but do your research, look up the compounds in wikipedia and understand why they are used. For example, the compounds used here are Aromatise Inhibitors (AI's) which prevent testosterone being converted to estrogen and Selective Estrogen Receptor Modulators (SERMS) which blocks estrogen that has converted from testosterone (aromatised) from binding to its receptor, such as is found in the nipples (hence Gyno) and finally Human Chorionic Gonadtrophin (HCG) which converts to Lutenising Hormone and tells the testes to get back to work in cases of severe shutdown. Formulate your PCT and post it up with your Cycle.
> 
> Q: *Have you had some pre-cycle bloodwork done?*
> 
> At the very least you need a full hormonal profile done, preferably with liver and thyroid function tests plus a full blood count and Urea and Electrolytes as a minimum. This will provide a baseline for which you will strive to get back to once you complete your PCT.
> 
> Q: Ok so good to go? heres a check list:
> 
> 
> I have a good mass building diet that I have rehe****d and can stick to religously for the duration of the cycle and beyond (6-16weeks)
> 
> I have a good mass building programme, based around compound exercises that I have rehe****d and can perform with strict form and safely.
> 
> I get enough sleep, quality and quantity to facilitate growth.
> 
> I take only the required supplements to support the extra growth and protect my body from damaging side effects.
> 
> I have researched my intended steroids and have put together a cycle which was scrutinised by other members and deemed 'safe'.
> 
> I have researched PCT and the compounds I will need to use with my cycle, I have posted these up for scrutiny alongside my cycle and they have been deemed 'adequate' for reversing negative feedback from cycle.
> 
> I have had pre-cycle bloodwork done, preferably by my GP or Endocrinologist.
> 
> If you can answer yes to every one of the six step check list, then you are good to go. Now you need to buy or obtain your needles, syringes and source your compounds for which my friends you are on your own but TinyTom has written some advice on this here too, and remember, no source requests on the board folks.
> 
> Lastly, in addition to the above, it would be very useful for future referance if you keep an accurate cycle log detailing all compounds used, when and for how long, including PCT meds and ancilliaries. This info will be useful to plan future cycles and if the worst happens, will be useful to your Endochronologist.
> 
> If you liked this post rep me! It took a good few hours and has potentially saved you a LOT of searching around the site, also rep my credited contributers below:
> 
> Geo for example diet
> 
> Jimmy for diet formulation article
> 
> Big for training article 'How To Grow'
> 
> Ollie B for supplements article
> 
> Me for Vitamins and Steroid Side effects articles
> 
> Pscarb for steroid article
> 
> Hackski for PCT article
> 
> TinyTom for buying steriods online article
> 
> Thanks guys, hope this thread helps someone, if it does show me some love by using my MP code MP2819
> 
> SD


Great post cheers


----------



## Stunner

cheers for the info


----------



## train2win

First of all, I love steroids. I'm happier when I'm on them, and life just seems better when you're mid-cycle and none of your shirts fit you any more.

The thought of coming off them depresses me, and it's a reality one must face because staying on them for life isn't realistic (not to me anyway). To me, it seems I'm more limited by genetics than anything else. I've got a decent shape when I'm not on gear but my weight drops so rapidly it's enough to make me want to slit my wrists.

When I was on my last cycle of Test/Tren/Anadrol/Winstrol (weird combo I know but I had the Anadrol/Winstrol mix lying around so I wasn't going to waste it) I was up near 14.5 stone. I am now clean and at 12 stone. That's a ****load of weight to lose, I look thin, everyone is asking me if I was sick. THAT IS DEPRESSING.

Do I keep using gear to be at a level that's not natural for my body? OR do I accept that I won't be able to be bigger than 12.5 stone naturally without being fat and just stay clean? I don't know... I am on the verge of doing a Sust/Deca combo, but I am about to become a dad and money is tight.

Tough decisions.


----------



## DazUKM

nice post, im still not comfortable with the side effects at the moment, maybe in the future. (at 18 i probs have decent test production naturally?)


----------



## Bornagain

This is brilliant.

Im a newbie, although as my name suggests, coming back to the bb life, but as im nearly 40, i tend to research and read posts before asking dumbass questions!!

This post has given me plently of food for thought. Im trying to cut my weight severely atm, before i start any bulking, as my weightis a **** fat! (10 years of vegetating!!!)

Ive used as before, breifly, but honestly, without knowing what the **** i was doing!! Reading this (and being older and wiser?"?) makes you check twice. And really think about what you want to do.

Personally, i think anyone interested in AS should be directed here!!!!


----------



## Jay27

Good post bro, gives me something to think about... Cheers!


----------



## Kimball

Quickest ban I've seen coming up


----------



## donotgiveup

Dezw said:


> Great post, if only people would actually follow the advice, most are just too lazy.
> 
> What ends up happening is they just buy the gear, wonder why the gains aren't as good as expected, claim the gear is fake/under-dosed, then use more gear, then eventually lose any gains when they come off as the diet is not good enough to support the new muscle gained, and they can't be ****d with PCT.[/QU
> 
> honestly i' ve heard that when you buy them online that can easily happen that you got fake one's, that do not work at all or contain at worst some toxical substances! did it never happen? am i wrong?


----------



## donotgiveup

SD said:


> Concur with Mars, testosterone won't make anyone act weird as say Ecstasy would but it would give an increase in confidence, which unfortunately in your friends case is leading him to act like a tool and not care :thumbup1:


cannot be that what he took contain some weird substances? it may happen when you buy them online..never heard about that??


----------



## tridog

Excellent post SD. I just joined the forum and was about to ask loads of questions when I found your article and references. Haven't finished reading them all but so far answering all my questions.


----------



## tbate933

Hi sd

I'm new to this so I'll keep this short. I've been training for a couple of years now managed to get a good diet, good routine and etc set up and have recently hit some good gains but they have platoud at the moment. I am considering a course of either test enth or cyth. Both smiliar gear so will be down to availability as this is my 1st course I will be looking at 300mg every 5 days for about 10 weeks. I have a couple of questions about this and after reading your posts I was hoping you could advise me on these my first concern is the dosage is my judgement on a first course suitable? Also will I be able to run hcg along side to keep my testicals working or is 10 weeks too long? Also what kind of dose should I use of hcg? Will I need to run nolvadex and clamid after as pct even though I run hcg with my course? I hope its not too much of a ball ache to answer theese and thank you for reading this I apologise about spellings and grammer theese are not my strong points

Kind regards

Tbate


----------



## Kimball

tbate933 said:


> Hi sd
> 
> I'm new to this so I'll keep this short. I've been training for a couple of years now managed to get a good diet, good routine and etc set up and have recently hit some good gains but they have platoud at the moment. I am considering a course of either test enth or cyth. Both smiliar gear so will be down to availability as this is my 1st course I will be looking at 300mg every 5 days for about 10 weeks. I have a couple of questions about this and after reading your posts I was hoping you could advise me on these my first concern is the dosage is my judgement on a first course suitable? Also will I be able to run hcg along side to keep my testicals working or is 10 weeks too long? Also what kind of dose should I use of hcg? Will I need to run nolvadex and clamid after as pct even though I run hcg with my course? I hope its not too much of a ball ache to answer theese and thank you for reading this I apologise about spellings and grammer theese are not my strong points
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Tbate


You will get a much better response if you post this in your own thread rather than tagging onto the end of somebody else's


----------



## waifajus

Wan't to find some info about T3 (cymotel) could somebody give a link to any articles or smt like that


----------



## Milky

waifajus said:


> Wan't to find some info about T3 (cymotel) could somebody give a link to any articles or smt like that


Use the search facility mate and it will bring up loads of threads.


----------



## Josemartins

the honest truth


----------



## Kimball

waifajus said:


> Wan't to find some info about T3 (cymotel) could somebody give a link to any articles or smt like that


Http://www.google.co.uk


----------



## MuscleFood

SD said:


> I am positive this post has been done before but with all the new Dbol only cycle threads and various I started cycle but dont have PCT threads it is worth doing again.
> 
> So you have had a think and decided you want to do steroids? you probably fall into one of two categories, you are A: Someone that has trained hard for years and reached a natural peak of your development (unlikely) or B: You are looking for a quick fix? (be honest!).
> 
> No problem we know that most of you will be B, in truth, I was B five years ago. Now we need to ask a few more questions of ourselves and do some reading, in fact lots of reading, please dont move to the end, have patience, its worth it, go through the questions in order.
> 
> Q: *Have you researched mass gaining diet?*, put it into practise and followed it religously until it is second nature for you to prepare and eat around your activites of daily living/working? If so go to next question, if not you MUST get this right first, as no steroid will compensate for a bad diet in any permanent way. Please go here for a good diet example and then go here for a step by step procedure to formulating your own mass gaining diet, follow it until it is second nature and see if perhaps you couldn't grow naturally instead.
> 
> Q: *Have you researched a good training programme*? If you arent training effectively, or if you are overtraining, this could be why you arent getting enough natural progress. If you are happy with your programme and have got it well practised, good form and technique, then move on to the next question, other wise please study this thread and follow its programme religously until the exercises are second nature. You may just find you put on a growth spurt in response to the new stimulus and because you arent overtraining.
> 
> Q: *Do you get enough Sleep?* You grow and repair while you sleep, simple really, but do you sleep enough to grow? and its about quality not quantity, read about it here. If you arent sleeping well, your results will suffer and eventually you will overtrain, steroids or not! Then your progress will stall and may go in reverse. Address this before moving on.
> 
> Q: *Have you tried the over the counter mass building supplements first*? These work well for most as part of the four big builders, in order: Food, training, rest, supplements. For info on supplements that wont waste your money go here, most other supplements are a rip off but you do need a realistic quantity of vitamins and minerals for advice on that go here
> 
> Q: Ok so you have a good mass gaining diet, you have a well rehe****d programme of solid compound exercises, you rest enough and take the right supplements and growing or not still want to go ahead with steroids? Yes go to next question, No follow the advice above.
> 
> Q: *Have you researched the side effects of Steroids*? You really should go into this with your eyes wide open, most side effects are not severe, most can be easily reversed, but almost all can be prevented or at least prepared for if you are forewarned and forearmed. I did an extensive thread on this here. Its mentioned in the article but age is a factor, testosterone will encourage a premature growth spurt/puberty, and if estrogen builds up during or post cycle, it can fuse your bones, prematurely and permanently. It just isn't worth the risk, wait till you have finished growing at least if you can, if not then follow the advice in the linked thread about AI use.
> 
> Q: *Have you researched the steroid you want to use and how to use it?* You MUST do this, don't take someone down the gyms word for it, read, read and then read some more! Pscarb posted some basic starter info here. Look at this thread here and Google search steroid profiles, you will come up with loads of sites offering info, google steroid cycles and you will get the same or do a search here then post your proposed cycle up along with, Diet, training routine/history, basic stats (height,weight,age).
> 
> Q:*Have you researched and formulated a good PCT appropriate for the compounds you intend to use? *Hackski wrote a great PCT article on this here but do your research, look up the compounds in wikipedia and understand why they are used. For example, the compounds used here are Aromatise Inhibitors (AI's) which prevent testosterone being converted to estrogen and Selective Estrogen Receptor Modulators (SERMS) which blocks estrogen that has converted from testosterone (aromatised) from binding to its receptor, such as is found in the nipples (hence Gyno) and finally Human Chorionic Gonadtrophin (HCG) which converts to Lutenising Hormone and tells the testes to get back to work in cases of severe shutdown. Formulate your PCT and post it up with your Cycle.
> 
> Q: *Have you had some pre-cycle bloodwork done?*
> 
> At the very least you need a full hormonal profile done, preferably with liver and thyroid function tests plus a full blood count and Urea and Electrolytes as a minimum. This will provide a baseline for which you will strive to get back to once you complete your PCT.
> 
> Q: Ok so good to go? heres a check list:
> 
> 
> I have a good mass building diet that I have rehe****d and can stick to religously for the duration of the cycle and beyond (6-16weeks)
> 
> I have a good mass building programme, based around compound exercises that I have rehe****d and can perform with strict form and safely.
> 
> I get enough sleep, quality and quantity to facilitate growth.
> 
> I take only the required supplements to support the extra growth and protect my body from damaging side effects.
> 
> I have researched my intended steroids and have put together a cycle which was scrutinised by other members and deemed 'safe'.
> 
> I have researched PCT and the compounds I will need to use with my cycle, I have posted these up for scrutiny alongside my cycle and they have been deemed 'adequate' for reversing negative feedback from cycle.
> 
> I have had pre-cycle bloodwork done, preferably by my GP or Endocrinologist.
> 
> If you can answer yes to every one of the six step check list, then you are good to go. Now you need to buy or obtain your needles, syringes and source your compounds for which my friends you are on your own but TinyTom has written some advice on this here too, and remember, no source requests on the board folks.
> 
> Lastly, in addition to the above, it would be very useful for future referance if you keep an accurate cycle log detailing all compounds used, when and for how long, including PCT meds and ancilliaries. This info will be useful to plan future cycles and if the worst happens, will be useful to your Endochronologist.
> 
> If you liked this post rep me! It took a good few hours and has potentially saved you a LOT of searching around the site, also rep my credited contributers below:
> 
> Geo for example diet
> 
> Jimmy for diet formulation article
> 
> Big for training article 'How To Grow'
> 
> Ollie B for supplements article
> 
> Me for Vitamins and Steroid Side effects articles
> 
> Pscarb for steroid article
> 
> Hackski for PCT article
> 
> TinyTom for buying steriods online article
> 
> Thanks guys, hope this thread helps someone, if it does show me some love by using my MP code MP2819
> 
> SD


SD would you be happy for us to turn this into an article to put on Muscle Food? Crediting yourself of course, and a voucher too for you? Think it is very useful, and I see no reason to shy away from the fact some of our customers use steriods or want to.


----------



## Cam93

MuscleFood said:


> SD would you be happy for us to turn this into an article to put on Muscle Food? Crediting yourself of course, and a voucher too for you? Think it is very useful, and I see no reason to shy away from the fact some of our customers use steriods or want to.


kind of nice to see a company the ackowledges the facts steriods are used and doesn't try to brush it under the rug claiming their products and training will get you looking like steve cook etc.


----------



## SD

MuscleFood said:


> SD would you be happy for us to turn this into an article to put on Muscle Food? Crediting yourself of course, and a voucher too for you? Think it is very useful, and I see no reason to shy away from the fact some of our customers use steriods or want to.


Of course, happy to help the community.

SD


----------



## the-old-timer

Excellent post and you are right I'm option b I'm 37 and Finally have Enough free time to get back in shape and have Chosen To try Some super rip 240 I would appreciate Some Advice on this I hear good things about it but not from Someone with your Experience give me a post tell me what you think I do have a bit of body fat on my Stomach usual for my age And id like to get rid as well as get stronger let me know cheers


----------



## GGreen303

great and awesome post


----------



## piggysmalls

SD said:


> I am positive this post has been done before but with all the new Dbol only cycle threads and various I started cycle but dont have PCT threads it is worth doing again.
> 
> So you have had a think and decided you want to do steroids? you probably fall into one of two categories, you are A: Someone that has trained hard for years and reached a natural peak of your development (unlikely) or B: You are looking for a quick fix? (be honest!).
> 
> No problem we know that most of you will be B, in truth, I was B five years ago. Now we need to ask a few more questions of ourselves and do some reading, in fact lots of reading, please dont move to the end, have patience, its worth it, go through the questions in order.
> 
> Q: *Have you researched mass gaining diet?*, put it into practise and followed it religously until it is second nature for you to prepare and eat around your activites of daily living/working? If so go to next question, if not you MUST get this right first, as no steroid will compensate for a bad diet in any permanent way. Please go here for a good diet example and then go here for a step by step procedure to formulating your own mass gaining diet, follow it until it is second nature and see if perhaps you couldn't grow naturally instead.
> 
> Q: *Have you researched a good training programme*? If you arent training effectively, or if you are overtraining, this could be why you arent getting enough natural progress. If you are happy with your programme and have got it well practised, good form and technique, then move on to the next question, other wise please study this thread and follow its programme religously until the exercises are second nature. You may just find you put on a growth spurt in response to the new stimulus and because you arent overtraining.
> 
> Q: *Do you get enough Sleep?* You grow and repair while you sleep, simple really, but do you sleep enough to grow? and its about quality not quantity, read about it here. If you arent sleeping well, your results will suffer and eventually you will overtrain, steroids or not! Then your progress will stall and may go in reverse. Address this before moving on.
> 
> Q: *Have you tried the over the counter mass building supplements first*? These work well for most as part of the four big builders, in order: Food, training, rest, supplements. For info on supplements that wont waste your money go here, most other supplements are a rip off but you do need a realistic quantity of vitamins and minerals for advice on that go here
> 
> Q: Ok so you have a good mass gaining diet, you have a well rehe****d programme of solid compound exercises, you rest enough and take the right supplements and growing or not still want to go ahead with steroids? Yes go to next question, No follow the advice above.
> 
> Q: *Have you researched the side effects of Steroids*? You really should go into this with your eyes wide open, most side effects are not severe, most can be easily reversed, but almost all can be prevented or at least prepared for if you are forewarned and forearmed. I did an extensive thread on this here. Its mentioned in the article but age is a factor, testosterone will encourage a premature growth spurt/puberty, and if estrogen builds up during or post cycle, it can fuse your bones, prematurely and permanently. It just isn't worth the risk, wait till you have finished growing at least if you can, if not then follow the advice in the linked thread about AI use.
> 
> Q: *Have you researched the steroid you want to use and how to use it?* You MUST do this, don't take someone down the gyms word for it, read, read and then read some more! Pscarb posted some basic starter info here. Look at this thread here and Google search steroid profiles, you will come up with loads of sites offering info, google steroid cycles and you will get the same or do a search here then post your proposed cycle up along with, Diet, training routine/history, basic stats (height,weight,age).
> 
> Q:*Have you researched and formulated a good PCT appropriate for the compounds you intend to use? *Hackski wrote a great PCT article on this here but do your research, look up the compounds in wikipedia and understand why they are used. For example, the compounds used here are Aromatise Inhibitors (AI's) which prevent testosterone being converted to estrogen and Selective Estrogen Receptor Modulators (SERMS) which blocks estrogen that has converted from testosterone (aromatised) from binding to its receptor, such as is found in the nipples (hence Gyno) and finally Human Chorionic Gonadtrophin (HCG) which converts to Lutenising Hormone and tells the testes to get back to work in cases of severe shutdown. Formulate your PCT and post it up with your Cycle.
> 
> Q: *Have you had some pre-cycle bloodwork done?*
> 
> At the very least you need a full hormonal profile done, preferably with liver and thyroid function tests plus a full blood count and Urea and Electrolytes as a minimum. This will provide a baseline for which you will strive to get back to once you complete your PCT.
> 
> Q: Ok so good to go? heres a check list:
> 
> 
> I have a good mass building diet that I have rehe****d and can stick to religously for the duration of the cycle and beyond (6-16weeks)
> 
> I have a good mass building programme, based around compound exercises that I have rehe****d and can perform with strict form and safely.
> 
> I get enough sleep, quality and quantity to facilitate growth.
> 
> I take only the required supplements to support the extra growth and protect my body from damaging side effects.
> 
> I have researched my intended steroids and have put together a cycle which was scrutinised by other members and deemed 'safe'.
> 
> I have researched PCT and the compounds I will need to use with my cycle, I have posted these up for scrutiny alongside my cycle and they have been deemed 'adequate' for reversing negative feedback from cycle.
> 
> I have had pre-cycle bloodwork done, preferably by my GP or Endocrinologist.
> 
> If you can answer yes to every one of the six step check list, then you are good to go. Now you need to buy or obtain your needles, syringes and source your compounds for which my friends you are on your own but TinyTom has written some advice on this here too, and remember, no source requests on the board folks.
> 
> Lastly, in addition to the above, it would be very useful for future referance if you keep an accurate cycle log detailing all compounds used, when and for how long, including PCT meds and ancilliaries. This info will be useful to plan future cycles and if the worst happens, will be useful to your Endochronologist.
> 
> If you liked this post rep me! It took a good few hours and has potentially saved you a LOT of searching around the site, also rep my credited contributers below:
> 
> Geo for example diet
> 
> Jimmy for diet formulation article
> 
> Big for training article 'How To Grow'
> 
> Ollie B for supplements article
> 
> Me for Vitamins and Steroid Side effects articles
> 
> Pscarb for steroid article
> 
> Hackski for PCT article
> 
> TinyTom for buying steriods online article
> 
> Thanks guys, hope this thread helps someone, if it does show me some love by using my MP code MP2819
> 
> SD


The last time I used steroids I was 18, very poorly informed/naive and did 8 weeks of dianabol. I had no idea what PCT was at the time and after the course I felt awful, and lost all the weight and strenght gains I had made. When I last used them I was really aggressive and argumentative.

Anyway, it's been 5 years since then and I haven't used anything else since. I'm considering now doing another course, having trained for the last 5 years

without. I am however quite worried about how it shut me down last time, the aggression etc.. Now that I'm abit older and have done alot more research into things does anyone think that another cycle is a good idea? or do AAS just not suit some people? I've calmed down alot since I was 18 but I couldnt afford to have the bad temper again in my work place or anywhere else, I was awful.


----------



## CarsonH

Well from my point of view, I definitely don't want to consume steroids. It causes various type of weird side effects. Also for some time when you are consuming steroids would show drastic changes in your body which will make you feel they are good. But at some point when you stop consuming it, then body shrinks and give you a skinny look which you definitely don't want.


----------



## lambrettalad

CarsonH said:


> Well from my point of view, I definitely don't want to consume steroids. It causes various type of weird side effects. Also for some time when you are consuming steroids would show drastic changes in your body which will make you feel they are good. But at some point when you stop consuming it, then body shrinks and give you a skinny look which you definitely don't want.


What a load of sh1te. Body shrinks. ....lol


----------



## MincedMuscle

lambrettalad said:


> What a load of sh1te. Body shrinks. ....lol


Lol!!! Funny how the non-juicers KNOW so much about steroids.


----------



## lambrettalad

MincedMuscle said:


> Lol!!! Funny how the non-juicers KNOW so much about steroids.


your point??


----------



## MincedMuscle

lambrettalad said:


> your point??


I was agreeing with you. You always hear those who are against juicing spout off with the most ridiculous reasons and sometimes flat out false "facts".


----------



## lambrettalad

MincedMuscle said:


> I was agreeing with you


sorry mate, I misunderstood  I thought you were disagreeing lol

His whole post is complete rubbish!?

My favorite parts:



> Well from my point of view, I definitely don't want to consume steroids. It causes various type of weird side effects. Also for some time when you are consuming steroids would show drastic changes in your body which will make you feel they are good. But at some point when you stop consuming it, then body shrinks and give you a skinny look which you definitely don't want.


----------



## MincedMuscle

lambrettalad said:


> sorry mate, I misunderstood  I thought you were disagreeing lol


No prob lol it happens


----------



## ajjoun

i am a

my probleme is that when i get big i gain fat and when i go on losing fat i go back small on muscles

so i guess hgh is the only thing left for me to keep big arms and lose all the fat i have around the belly

honestly i dont think there is a natural way to get there


----------



## big pete

ajjoun said:


> i am a
> 
> my probleme is that when i get big i gain fat and when i go on losing fat i go back small on muscles
> 
> so i guess hgh is the only thing left for me to keep big arms and lose all the fat i have around the belly
> 
> honestly i dont think there is a natural way to get there


protein = winning


----------



## husaberg

ajjoun said:


> i am a
> 
> my probleme is that when i get big i gain fat and when i go on losing fat i go back small on muscles
> 
> so i guess hgh is the only thing left for me to keep big arms and lose all the fat i have around the belly
> 
> honestly i dont think there is a natural way to get there


thats because you are not doing things correctly, if you had your diet right you could grow well without gaining much fat then when you did your cut to get rid of any excess if your diet and training (cardio etc) is correct you will not lose any muscle..there is enough information on this site to put together diet, and cycle to achieve what you desire..do some research and try again..good luck


----------



## MincedMuscle

big pete said:


> protein = winning


Yep. HGH is not by any means your last hope for staying anti-catabolic. You can diet on any AAAS and not lose your weight. Sarms work as well. Eat your protein like the man says and cut the carbs. Really not THAT hard.


----------



## Slickshane

You need to clean up your diet and eat a lot of protein and cut out carbs an also hit the cardio.. Your fat will take some time to come off, high intensity weights would help.. Make sure your diet is as clean as possible though.. It sounds to me like your diet is really bad Nd you grab what you want form KFC or something...

You need to stay focus or just leave muscle building and stay home and meditate- clearly to get a good body needs great discipline and to get there is a long road and if you get of at the first stop then you'll never reach your destination(goal)


----------



## londonLad1979

great thanks, more info the better


----------



## abtinsalari

hey guys , im 24 years old 6ft 170lb and i want using anavar 30mg ED and testestrone enanthat 100mg weekly for 8 week, is it good ?or its low ?whats result ?this cycle can increase my body ability ?for pct what can i do?use tamoxifen and clomid is enough?or take hcg?


----------



## Kiwi As

abtinsalari said:


> hey guys , im 24 years old 6ft 170lb and i want using anavar 30mg ED and testestrone enanthat 100mg weekly for 8 week, is it good ?or its low ?whats result ?this cycle can increase my body ability ?for pct what can i do?use tamoxifen and clomid is enough?or take hcg?


Starting low is a good idea bro, IMO, however not quite that low. My first cycle of test was 250mg p/week. Have a read of all the stickys and others thread lying around to get more informed.


----------



## abtinsalari

Thanks bro , i see a few result with a anavar 30mg ED ,like my muscle are harder than before my record are increase , therefore i decide add testosterone as 100mg weekly ,now i don't know it's low or not , if it's low i start with 250mg, what can i do for pct ? Help me thanks.


----------



## abtinsalari

IS THERE ANY ONE?


----------



## Kimball

They are both low, and I find it unbelievable that people are still starting cycles without planning pct.

Personally I would say at least double the dose of both and minimum 50% longer cycle. But have a feeling you'll know better.


----------



## mluke

Nice post man


----------



## Hannibal

mluke said:


> Nice post man


Why are you bumping loads of old threads by saying nice post man and Lol etc. Why don't you troll off if you have nowt interesting to post.


----------



## shvby

very good post


----------



## Sim0x

Wong section @russellbrown181 but with var anything less than 100mg ed is not really worth it mate.


----------



## Leeroy_Brickie

Good Post and as a Novice have printed this off and will be looking through it.

I am looking for any advice Tips please on my cycle. I have taken a 10 week cycle before xmas using just oral Anavar at 50mg a day split into morning evening. It was my first Cycle and muscle growth was good and also fat loss was good. Trained one ish body part each day for 5 days a week. From start to finish my weight lift was double and I felt good.

Knob went hard rarely which did bother me and sometimes i think it may because I kept thinking about made it not happen.

Cycle finished and then xmas came and lots of eating drinking and filling my body full of ****e again. I regret it but now I have a stabel diet and ready for my next cycle. I have the goods and stored in my special box in the cupboard and ready to go.

Looking at 10 week Cycle

Anavar Oral 50mg split 25/25 morning and night (1 have 90 of these) from Cambridge Research

Test 400 from Orbis 10mlplanning to inject into Glute 1ml at the beginning then every week (have a selction of needles)

HCG Gonachor 2000 i.u. I have 3 vials of this not sure when to take this was thinking 1 every 3 weeks any suggestions ?

I have also Promifen which I have been advised to start 2 weeks after last Anavar and to take for 3 weeks (wk1 3 a day, wk2 2 a day, wk3 1 a day) I have 50 of these

I had blood tests and everything was normal. I had this before my first cycle.

I am 45, 5 10, 16 stone

Any advice please.


----------



## JohhnyC

Leeroy,

just a general comment here

I am similar age to you. interesting you left it so late to try a cycle, I did a few in my 20's and in my 30s so never a lot. And to be honest I always left the cutting phase on the long finger so just looked ape like. From my limited experience and I don't know about your cycle, I think this time I will do a lower dosage than I used to as I think that at our age we look like we are compensating for other things. Each to their own of course!

The only thing i do want to mention is at an older age on a cycle you can really push your body but injuries are super easy to get, especially the knees and the lower back. So be careful with the heavy lifts! I f#cked my knee by for about two years on heavy squats and have 3 prolapsed disc in my back! I attribute to too much too soon.

As for the knob bit, don't worry about that, happened to me too, comes back, ... but then again being with the same bird for years had the same affect haha.

can I ask, why start now. Just curiosity


----------



## JohhnyC

piggysmalls said:


> The last time I used steroids I was 18, very poorly informed/naive and did 8 weeks of dianabol. I had no idea what PCT was at the time and after the course I felt awful, and lost all the weight and strenght gains I had made. When I last used them I was really aggressive and argumentative.
> 
> Anyway, it's been 5 years since then and I haven't used anything else since. I'm considering now doing another course, having trained for the last 5 years
> 
> without. I am however quite worried about how it shut me down last time, the aggression etc.. Now that I'm abit older and have done alot more research into things does anyone think that another cycle is a good idea? or do AAS just not suit some people? I've calmed down alot since I was 18 but I couldnt afford to have the bad temper again in my work place or anywhere else, I was awful.


Thats just probably age mate. I have never agreed with this bit, if your an asshole before hand (not referring to you piggysmalls  ), roids just make you a bigger asshole. Any time I ever went on a cycle i felt great and became the nicest bloke in the world.

I still cringe when I see a beefed up bloke walking around like 'a hard man' acting aggressive. Its his confidence problem he needs to sort out not his muscle mass.


----------

